# Ikebana



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Since I was not allowed to bring the 60cm tank back to my room this semester, I have a bit of extra space in my room . . . so I decided to do ikebanas. It's a nice way to fill the spare time between aquarium maintenances, and a nice creative outlet. Please bear with my feeble efforts-- I haven't studied this stuff, it's just on intuition so . . . don't expect any great ikebana . . .


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice. I was wondering if you were going to setup a tank or not. I'm sorry to see that you're not, but this is very nice too. 

I'm more used to seeing them in glass. Is glass normal, or is there a "normal" vessel?

Is yours made of local plants & cultivars?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Squak-- I believe I PM'd you. I AM going to set up my 60cm . . . it's just going to be in Sprague Library instead of my room.

Edit--> I think ikebana can be made in a number of materials. Ceramics of course are common. Wooden bowls would not be unheard of. I have even seen one made with tree branches in a large woven basket. There's always room for more innovation . . .


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very cool!

I hate to ask a stupid question, but what does ikebana mean? Is it on the same lines as bonsai?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Ah! Good question Jan!

It is another traditional Japanese art form. "Ike" means living, "bana" (hana) is flower. Ikebana is the art of flower arrangement-- positioning plant materials, wood and/or stone in dish, basket or other media. Of course, the plants aren't actually planted, and won't live indefinitely. 

There are many, many official ikebana schools recognized by Japan's Department of Education, and the shops for ikebana in Japan contain more plant materials from arround the world than flower shops found anywhere else. It is a great art.

. . . and aquascaping, at least Japanese style, takes a lot of its principles from it. Silly of me, but I guess I kind of thought it was a widely known subject in a community so closely connected to Japanese aquascaping so I didn't explain clearly . . . ^^;


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the explanation Steven. It sounds interesting.

It probably is a widely known subject in the aquatic world, but I've sort of been out of the loop lately.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

No way you're out of the loop Jan, it probably isn't something discussed much here. 

I'll update this thread as I make more.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Haha, nice stuff Steven.
When do you get to start the 60cm? 
and yeah, this is the person you have been talking through your sisters aim account, lol.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey dude-- glad you made it out here 

In any case, the 60cm is actually set up already.  I'll let everyone know what's going on once I get the last few common plants I want for it, and the water clears.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks.

And I didn't get the ADA AS... $50 was a bit too much. I _might_ get it for another tank eventually, but that's not gonna be any time soon. And my mom made me use my old eclipse explorer, lol, so no ADA tank either...


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Cool stuff. Very nice. I can't say I know much about ikebana but I like what I see.

Just last weekend I put together a little wabi kusa using a sheet of plexi that I glued into a neat little tray. Inspired by your acrylic tray wabi kusa a little while back. 

Haven't seen you around much, congrats on the ADA contest results.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

gotcheaprice said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And I didn't get the ADA AS... $50 was a bit too much. I _might_ get it for another tank eventually, but that's not gonna be any time soon. And my mom made me use my old eclipse explorer, lol, so no ADA tank either...


That's how it goes sometimes dude. Don't worry-- I sufferef through much the same in high school. Save up, get a job during the summer, and aim for something awesome in college. 

Slick-- Thanks dude. Both on the ADA contest, and complimented that I could help inspire ya a bit. Let's look forward to another great year of aquascaping!  I'm feeling recharged and refreshed by the summer, so hopefully I'll be around quite a bit.


----------

